# Opera 8.02



## Airis (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir Gestern Opera 8.02 gezogen, anschliessend das deutsche Language-Packet installiert. Nun werden alle Umlaute aber als HTML-Sonderzeichen dargestellt.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüsse aus Frankreich
Airis


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Du müsstest dann im Opera Ordner ja die ouw802_de.lng haben?!
Öffne die mal mit Notepad und gucke ob dort wirklich Umlaute stehen oder ob sie im HTML Code sind.
Ich denke aber dass Du die gleiche Datei hast wie ich, dann sind es Umlaute.
Änder diese also einfach in ae, oe, ue und evtl. falls dass ß vorhanden ist in ss.
Somit sollte das Problem behoben sein, ist zwar nicht so "schön" wie Umlaute, dafür aber lesbar. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Airis (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Dr Dau,

es ist so, wie Du vermutet hast, z.B. steht da "vollst&auml;ndig".

Ich lasse es so. Es ist wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, das ein User die Language-Packete ändern muss.
Ich werde es nach Opera melden und auf ein Update warten.

Besten Dank für Deine Hilfe.
Viele Grüsse aus Frankreich
Airis


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Dann nimm diese Datei.
Ich kann nur vermuten das Du eine verkehrte hast.


----------



## Airis (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Dr Dau,

Danke es klappt.

Viele Grüsse aus Frankreich
Airis


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2005)

Bitte 
Und nicht vergessen das Thema als erledigt zu markieren.


----------

